# Happy birthday to me!



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm turning 55 today, March16.

Man, where has the time gone? Seems like I had my 40th just a few days ago.:blink:


----------



## Quality1st (Aug 1, 2008)

*Happy Birthday*

Best Wishs ya old Fart. I,m 55 also.


----------



## FOR THOSE ABOUT (Dec 19, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY...50 last year...where's it all go


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

:clap:
Happy birthday !!!!!
damn....you guys are OLDDD.....:wheelchair:

just kidding !!!


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

MUD :happybday::thumbup1::drink::clap:


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

THANKS GUYS!


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday! Now get out there and hold up some 5/8" with your noggin.
That'll make you feel 10 years younger.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Muddauber said:


> I'm turning 55 today, March16.
> 
> Man, where has the time gone? Seems like I had my 40th just a few days ago.:blink:


And you live to tell the tale...

Happy Birthday 'dauber! :scooter::clap::icon_smile:


----------

